# clutch pedal question



## ejsvr6 (Sep 15, 2008)

So I pulled my motor and upgraded the turbos sadly in the process I had to pull the line to the slave cylinder. I put everything back together and the clutch pedal only springs to the floor with little to force with my hand it springs to the floor and easily springs back up. My question is should I feel any pressure at all ? Should pressure build up when I continue to pump the pedal? Because none builds up. I know I will have to bleed it but I'm just curious....maybe I'm over thinking it. Any advice would be great.


----------

